# Cessione Milan:incontro Berlusconi-Mr Bee oggi ad ora di pranzo



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset oggi ad ora di pranzo ci dovrebbe essere l'incontro decisivo tra Berlusconi e Mr. Bee in merito alla cessione del Milan.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Aggiornamento: 
La Gazza scrive che Il van di Bee è allertato per la partenza tra pochi minuti. La direzione prevista è Arcore. 
Tuttavia, pare che Bee , rispetto a ieri, è un po' più giù di morale e più pessimista sull'esito positivo della trattativa con Berlusconi.

Aggiornamento:
Uno dei possibili problemi della trattativa:

Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e sembra che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.

Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare

Aggiornamento: 
Da Spormediaset: Il broker thailandese ha fatto colazione potrebbe partire, alla volta di Arcore, intorno alle 12.

Gazzetta: Mr Bee è a colloquio con un suo collaboratore svizzero. E' già preparato e vestito in modo elegante, potrebbe partire fra poco per Arcore.

Gazzetta : Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel e si sta dirigendo verso un centro di telefonia.

Bee è tornato in Hotel e non ha risposto alle domande dei giornalisti su un possibile incontro con Berlusconi ad Arcore

Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore


Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore


Aggiornamento:
Laudisa: La notte in disco, il blitz per il telefonino e ora la partenza per Arcore. Mr Bee va da Berlusconi per il verdetto sul Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

In un modo o nell' altro l'importante è che si prenda una decisione.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Madonna che agonia. Mi son svegliato col mal di stomaco per 'sta storia. Basta, chiudiamola 'na volta per tutte.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset oggi ad ora di pranzo ci dovrebbe essere l'incontro decisivo tra Berlusconi e Mr. Bee in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Speriamo finisca a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Poi mi chiedete perché odio i Berlusconi ... come diavolo si fa ad ogni cosa a fare un teatrino sempre set pagliacciate..EBBASTA.. anzi MOBBASTA ( Cit. ) .

Non ne posso più io voglio un proprietario NORMALE che metta i suoi soldi che sia sincero con i propri tifosi..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Arrivato il van con l'autista di Mister Bee all'hotel Hyatt.


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2015)

Io l'avevo detto: teatrino in vista. Occhio!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*La Gazza scrive che Il van di Bee è allertato per la partenza. La direzione prevista è Arcore. 
Tuttavia, pare che Bee , rispetto a ieri, è un po' più giù di morale e più pessimista sull'esito positivo della trattativa con Berlusconi.*


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*Uno dei possibili problemi della trattativa:*
*
Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e sembra che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.

Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *La Gazza scrive che Il van di Bee è allertato per la partenza. La direzione prevista è Arcore.
> Tuttavia, pare che Bee , rispetto a ieri, è un po' più giù di morale e più pessimista sull'esito positivo della trattativa con Berlusconi.*



Io rimango dell'idea dell'ennesimo show pagliaccesco, però potrebbe anche significare che lo scoop del 9 marzo fosse cosa vera


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *La Gazza scrive che Il van di Bee è allertato per la partenza. La direzione prevista è Arcore.
> Tuttavia, pare che Bee , rispetto a ieri, è un po' più giù di morale e più pessimista sull'esito positivo della trattativa con Berlusconi.*



...l'importante è che si prenda una decisione.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *La Gazza scrive che Il van di Bee è allertato per la partenza. La direzione prevista è Arcore.
> Tuttavia, pare che Bee , rispetto a ieri, è un po' più giù di morale e più pessimista sull'esito positivo della trattativa con Berlusconi.*



Ok dai, sarà convocato per sentirsi dire" grazie per la tua offerta ma no grazie"


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok dai, sarà convocato per sentirsi dire" grazie per la tua offerta ma no grazie"



... o magari, semplicemente, per chiedergli più soldi.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Uno dei possibili problemi della trattativa:*
> *
> Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e sembra che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*




Io davvero non so come sia possibile una cosa del genere. Non riesco a capacitarmi. L'unico AD al mondo che tiene per le palle vecchi e futuri proprietari. Cose mai viste nella storia dell'umanità.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Piccolo OT: ma sapete se B non vende chi sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo, vero?


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Uno dei possibili problemi della trattativa:*
> *
> Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e sembra che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*


Non ci credo, Galliani ormai ha un ruolo marginale, non se lo fila più nessuno. 
L'unico vero cancro del Milan attualmente è uno solo: Silvio Berlusconi, sono convinto che il rallentamento della trattativa è dovuto esclusivamente ad un qualche capriccio di questo vecchietto.
Che si decida a vendere, e subito. Non ne possiamo più, veramente. Basta.


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *La Gazza scrive che Il van di Bee è allertato per la partenza. La direzione prevista è Arcore.
> Tuttavia, pare che Bee , rispetto a ieri, è un po' più giù di morale e più pessimista sull'esito positivo della trattativa con Berlusconi.*


.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: ma sapete se B non vende chi sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo, vero?



...non ci voglio pensare.

Torniamo al topic.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Uno dei possibili problemi della trattativa:*
> *
> Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e sembra che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Incredibile, siamo ostaggi di uno che sistema antenne..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Uno dei possibili problemi della trattativa:*
> *
> Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e sembra che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Non ci rendiamo conto che il Presidente del Milan è Galliani ormai sono anni che decide tutto lui, attacchiamo giustamente tutti Berlusconi ma per il male maggiore è proprio GAlliani,non ero ottimista prima quando sembrava tutto fatto figuriamoci ora.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

sarebbe stupido berlusconi se rinunciasse ad un miliardo di euro solo perche galliani sarebbe costretto a cercarsi un nuovo lavoro..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
"Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



Aiuto aiuto aiuto.. quel piangiamo sempre tanto di rammarico di non aver incassato


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2015)

non ci sarà alcun incontro all'ora di pranzo. vedrete.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset oggi ad ora di pranzo ci dovrebbe essere l'incontro decisivo tra Berlusconi e Mr. Bee in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Dunque se l'affare non va in porto la "colpa" é di Galliani? bene


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



...a piangere saremo noi vedendovi ancora...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



Dio mio. Sta accadendo davvero.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



 Qualcuno ci salvi,Cineeeesiiiiiii!


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: ma sapete se B non vende chi sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo, vero?



Per me Sarri a 1 milione di euro netti. inzaghi è già tanto se finisce la stagione. 
ma siamo off thread.


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



R.I.P A.C. Milan


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non ci rendiamo conto che il Presidente del Milan è Galliani ormai sono anni che decide tutto lui, attacchiamo giustamente tutti Berlusconi ma per il male maggiore è proprio GAlliani,non ero ottimista prima quando sembrava tutto fatto figuriamoci ora.


Eh certo, in una trattativa in cui girano milioni, miliardi e che coinvolge non solo Berlusconi ma tutta la sua famiglia è Galliani a decidere, molto probabile che sia così. 
Il cancro del Milan è Berlusconi ragazzi, ho paura che finchè questo qua non muore la situazione non cambierà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



No dai è assurdo.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



beh è comprensibile, sono i primi ad essere scocciati per vendere il Milan cosi. non credo siano contenti. ma è un passo che devono fare


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dio mio. Sta accadendo davvero.



...se non vendono sono dei folli.


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



ahi ahi ahi. Che delusione... Purtroppo dopo questa scottatura non riuscirò più a seguire il Milan. Troppe troppe troppe prese in giro.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Per me Sarri a 1 milione di euro netti. inzaghi è già tanto se finisce la stagione.
> ma siamo off thread.



...appunto, attenetevi al topic.


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



Cominciassero a prenotare Sarri allora! almeno l'anno prossimo si vede uno straccio di gioco


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



Bene , l'interpretazione è che han venduto ..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



Finita ragazzi, è finita. Queste parole dicono tutto. Non so chi è il pazzo non volere vendere una società del genere. Ma siamo morti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , l'interpretazione è che han venduto ..



Ma dove? A me sembra proprio il contrario.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita ragazzi, è finita. Queste parole dicono tutto. Non so chi è il pazzo non volere vendere una società del genere. Ma siamo morti




...se non vendono sono da insultare a vita.


----------



## franck3211 (1 Maggio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> ahi ahi ahi. Che delusione... Purtroppo dopo questa scottatura non riuscirò più a seguire il Milan. Troppe troppe troppe prese in giro.


non potrebbe intendere che è tutto fatto e quindi la tristezza deriva dal passaggio di proprietà.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo, dove hai trovato le parole di Confalonieri? Non le trovo da nessuna parte..


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*


Grazie presidente.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non potrebbe intendere che è tutto fatto e quindi la tristezza deriva dal passaggio di proprietà.



...non c'è da fidarsi di questi soggetti.


----------



## Nicco (1 Maggio 2015)

Facciamo capire al zio fester che non è più desiderato, cacciamolo.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non potrebbe intendere che è tutto fatto e quindi la tristezza deriva dal passaggio di proprietà.



esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Tifo, dove hai trovato le parole di Confalonieri? Non le trovo da nessuna parte..



Gazzetta


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Fedele Confalonieri, presidente di Mediaset, ai giornalisti al suo arrivo alla cerimonia di inaugurazione di Expo.
> "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...".*



.


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2015)

Le avesse dette berlusconi avrei pure capito la probabile vendita, ma confalonieri..


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

ricordatevi che ci sono milanisti vip e politici importanti che ripetono da febbraio / marzo che a giugno ci sarebbero state novità..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2015)

Il fatto che il problema sia la posizione futura di Galliani è fuori dal mondo, non ci crede nessuno.
Con in ballo un miliardo di euro, se Galliani dice una parola di troppo viene fatto fuori (fisicamente proprio) all'istante.


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

*"È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"

Confalonieri*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*



Eccala.. in altre parole Piangiamo va che quel maledetto a rifiutato uno somma folle


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*



...non c'era bisogno di dirlo, si sa che dipende alla fine solo da Silvio.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*



bella scoperta. Certo che decide silvio berlusconi, mica galliani. e se gli offrono come sembra un miliardo, la vende.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eccala.. in altre parole Piangiamo va che quel maledetto a rifiutato uno somma folle



...Confalonieri si è chiamato fuori...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *"È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"
> 
> Confalonieri*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gazzetta



Trovate.

Non può però andare così contro il suo presidente dicendo..."piangiamo va"...cioè, piangiamo va che Berlusconi ci lascia... non può dire..."piangiamo va" che Berlusconi è squilibrato e non vende...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *"È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"
> 
> Confalonieri*



...non c'è bisogno di scriverlo così grande


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *"È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"
> 
> Confalonieri*



Capitan Ovvio sto Confalonieri eh!

Stiamo diventando isterici per le parole di questo qui adesso?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non c'è bisogno di scriverlo così grande



Hai ragione. Solo che son sconvolto


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Trovate.
> 
> Non può però andare così contro il suo presidente dicendo..."piangiamo va"...cioè, piangiamo va che Berlusconi ci lascia... non può dire..."piangiamo va" che Berlusconi è squilibrato e non vende...



Anche io le interpreterei in questo senso.

In alternativa può significare che le cifre in ballo non sono quelle che Berlusconi si aspettava e quindi la cosa si fa combattuta.


----------



## ps18ps (1 Maggio 2015)

mha non si capisce più niente. anche se non credo che se si incontrano nuovamente sia per dire di no. Questo non vuol dire che gli dica di si. ormai conviene aspettare qualcosa di ufficiale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*



Ma quando mai, quello che decide è sempre il Gallo ormai da anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*



Bee ti prego,ti scongiuro. Fai tutto il necessario. Accollati galliani per un po' e poi mandalo via a calci. Dai a Berlusconi quello che vuole... ti prego. Non possiamo morire in questo modo.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Maggio 2015)

Ecco quale sarà la fine di questa trattativa....Berlusca non vende dicendo ai tifosi che lo ha fatto per il bene del milan perchè BEE non aveva la solidità economica...tiene sul suo scacchiere Gallo e Barbarella e tutti felici e contenti....tranne noi tifosi che VOGLIAMO UN PROGETTO SOLIDO!Non possiamo sempre pensare al passato!


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset oggi ad ora di pranzo ci dovrebbe essere l'incontro decisivo tra Berlusconi e Mr. Bee in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Dai, non può essere un vecchio decrepito contestato da tutto il tifo, da metà giornalismo e da vicini di ufficio a tenerci in ostaggio, non ha senso.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ecco quale sarà la fine di questa trattativa....Berlusca non vende dicendo ai tifosi che lo ha fatto per il bene del milan perchè BEE non aveva la solidità economica...tiene sul suo scacchiere Gallo e Barbarella e tutti felici e contenti....tranne noi tifosi che VOGLIAMO UN PROGETTO SOLIDO!Non possiamo sempre pensare al passato!



Calma, vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Allora vendesse tutto e si ritiri per sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Può essere voglia liberarsi subito di un 60%... ma anche Thoir, non è che ha comprato il 100%subito..


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Menomale che mi sono perso gli sviluppi della notte,altrimenti non avrei dormito 
La vedo nera comunque,oggi potrebbe essere il giorno in cui diciamo addio definitivamente al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Altre parole di Confalonieri dalla Gazzetta" "È tutto nelle mani di Berlusconi senior, se vende la squadra lo decide lui"*



In questi casi darei poco credito alle parole dei vari soggetti chiamati in causa.


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Anche io le interpreterei in questo senso.
> 
> In alternativa può significare che le cifre in ballo non sono quelle che Berlusconi si aspettava e quindi la cosa si fa combattuta.



Secondo me significa che è tutto saltato... e che finivest dovrá continuare a ripianare e che il mercato continueremo a farlo con i parametro 0. Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Vendi il 100% cosi sono ancora più contenta.


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2015)

effettivamente però, confalonieri essendo un fedelissimo del berlusca, non può dire "piangiamo va.." in riferimento alla non vendita. Però è abbastanza enigmatica come frase


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Maggio 2015)

Bee all'incontro con Berlusconi ti consiglio di portarti questo:


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Bee fai qualcosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tira fuori l'asso nella tua manica, qualche bella ragazza minorenne


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Maggio 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...oni-mr-bee-oggi-ad-ora-di-pranzo-vt27740.html
[MENTION=1933]RickyKaka22[/MENTION]


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

*Da Spormediaset: Il broker thailandese ha fatto colazione potrebbe partire, alla volta di Arcore, intorno alle 12.*


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Da Spormediaset: Il broker thailandese ha fatto colazione potrebbe partire, alla volta di Arcore, intorno alle 12.*



Poteva pure farla alle 12 già che c'era


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Se succede il solo pensiero di vedere Suma urlare "Grazie mio amato Bresidente!!!"  no no dai...
Allora qua ormai è un manicomio:
Maroni che dice che i cinesi non hanno i soldi...
Confalonieri che piange e dice che è tutto nelle mani del vecchio..
Silvio che vende il 50.. no il 60.. no il 150%..
Entra la Doyen, amica di fester, ma vuole far fuori lo stesso fester...
Alciato che fine ha fatto?? Che lo prenda lui il Milan insieme al thai...
Barbara diventerebbe responsabile del progetto stadio, ma Silvio la vorrebbe più inserita nel progetto...
Bee recluso in albergo con l'Expo che inizia... Almeno lasciatelo andare a farsi un giretto per gli stand...
Inzaghi confermato a vita stile Ferguson...
Mah...


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



bee ha alle spalle la banca più potente della Cina, potrebbe tranquillamente prendersi il 100% del Milan oggi a pranzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



Si ma sto stadio con che cosa lo costruisci? Visto che si dovranno ripianare vari buchi?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Gazzetta: Mr Bee è a colloquio con un suo collaboratore svizzero al bar dell'hotel Hyatt. E' già preparato e vestito in modo elegante, potrebbe partire fra poco per Arcore.*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> bee ha alle spalle la banca più potente della Cina, potrebbe tranquillamente prendersi il 100% del Milan oggi a pranzo.



...allora lo faccia subito.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bee fai qualcosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tira fuori l'asso nella tua manica, qualche bella ragazza minorenne


E thai


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mr Bee è a colloquio con un suo collaboratore svizzero al bar dell'hotel Hyatt. E' già preparato e vestito in modo elegante, potrebbe partire fra poco per Arcore.*



Forza. Prendi per le palle Galliani e compraci. Forza Mr Bee.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mr Bee è a colloquio con un suo collaboratore svizzero al bar dell'hotel Hyatt. E' già preparato e vestito in modo elegante, potrebbe partire fra poco per Arcore.*



Comunque non ha senso farlo convocare per dire no grazie. Sarebbe davvero vergognoso imo. Poi bee avrà altro da fare non è il suo cane. Basta una telefonata e prende il primo aereo..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non ha senso farlo convocare per dire no grazie. Sarebbe davvero vergognoso imo. Poi bee avrà altro da fare non è il suo cane. Basta una telefonata e prende il primo aereo..



...in effetti sarebbe uno schiaffo clamoroso per Mr. Bee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Comunque per me le parole di Confalonieri le avete fraintese... Secondo voi se il nano avesse deciso di tenere il milan lui avrebbe risposto " piangiamo va " andando contro la persona che più venera al mondo ? 

per me è il contrario.. " piangiamo va " che perdiamo il milan .. ma tutto è nelle mani del suo dio Berlusconi ..


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa sono due i dubbi principali di Silvio Berlusconi: la figlia Barbara, che non vuole lasciare il progetto-stadio da lei partorito; ma soprattutto, la gran quantità di quote che rimarrebbero in possesso di Berlusconi, che lo costringerebbero ad aumenti di capitale quasi uguali a quelli dei nuovi proprietari.*



allora vendesse tutto....

voglio sperare che marina sia più convincente di barbara, deve vendere tutto in blocco, altro che percentuali.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mr Bee è a colloquio con un suo collaboratore svizzero al bar dell'hotel Hyatt. E' già preparato e vestito in modo elegante, potrebbe partire fra poco per Arcore.*



Mamma mia sono iper nervoso. Non mi sentivo cosi da Barcellona Milan quarti di finali.. e li fini malissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: ma sapete se B non vende chi sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo, vero?



  Pippo Miooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia sono iper nervoso. Non mi sentivo cosi da Barcellona Milan quarti di finali.. e li fini malissimo.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non ha senso farlo convocare per dire no grazie. Sarebbe davvero vergognoso imo. Poi bee avrà altro da fare non è il suo cane. Basta una telefonata e prende il primo aereo..



A prescindere si vedranno di persona, anche per un no.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non ha senso farlo convocare per dire no grazie. Sarebbe davvero vergognoso imo. Poi bee avrà altro da fare non è il suo cane. Basta una telefonata e prende il primo aereo..



ma infatti penso che la trattativa andrà avanti, cercheranno un punto d'incontro, altrimenti sarebbe già ripartito via dall'italia per affari suoi. 

madò raga, sta trattativa è peggio del calciomercato, manco quando abbiamo preso ibra abbiamo sofferto così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> allora vendesse tutto....
> 
> voglio sperare che marina sia più convincente di barbara, deve vendere tutto in blocco, altro che percentuali.



Ma infatti che vendesse tutto subito e basta io non voglio più sentirlo parlare del MIO milan


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Mr Bee è appena uscito dall'Hotel e si è diretto in un negozio di telefonia, distante 200 metri.





*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

*Gazzetta dello sport : Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel e si sta dirigendo verso un centro di telefonia distante 200 metri.*


----------



## Gianni23 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non ha senso farlo convocare per dire no grazie. Sarebbe davvero vergognoso imo. Poi bee avrà altro da fare non è il suo cane. Basta una telefonata e prende il primo aereo..



Sarebbe molto più vergognoso rifiutare via mail o via fax. Stiamo parlando di un affare che ipoteticamente vale un miliardo di euro, è piuttosto ovvio che la risposta all'offerta, positiva o negativa che sia, venga data di persona, tanto più che Bee è ancora qui in Italia. Non puoi pensare che lo liquidino con un SMS come si fa con la fidanzatina delle medie.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

secondo me alla fine bee prenderà subito il 70 - 75% come ha fatto thorir..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Scommetto che se Bee decide di tenere Galliani, quest'ultimo rilancerà chiedendogli di tenere anche Inzaghi


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

*Bee è uscito dall'Hotel senza rilasciare dichiarazioni, ha solo salutato. Bee sta aspettando la chiamata ma.. arriverà?*


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport : Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel e si sta dirigendo verso un centro di telefonia distante 200 metri.*



Avrà comprato un 3310 da usare quando va dal nano visto che il vecchio è convinto di essere ancora nel 1995


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque per me le parole di Confalonieri le avete fraintese... Secondo voi se il nano avesse deciso di tenere il milan lui avrebbe risposto " piangiamo va " andando contro la persona che più venera al mondo ?
> 
> per me è il contrario.. " piangiamo va " che perdiamo il milan .. ma tutto è nelle mani del suo dio Berlusconi ..



Quotone, ma comunque è un gran kaos e, purtroppo, temo che il fattore Galliani conti molto in questa trattativa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport : Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel e si sta dirigendo verso un centro di telefonia distante 200 metri.*



...porta un regalo a Silvio?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Parole di Malagò "L'arrivo di investitori stranieri in Italia? E' una cosa che non mi preoccupa, anche perché, se chi ha fatto moltissimo per queste società per una serie di motivi non investe più, mi sembra più una buona cosa. C'è un dato di fatto, in Asia il calcio italiano ha sempre avuto molto appeal"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport : Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel e si sta dirigendo verso un centro di telefonia distante 200 metri.*



*Malago parla della possibilità di vedere investitori stranieri in italia" é una cosa che non mi preoccupa, se una persona ha fatto moltissimo per questa società e per vari motivi non investe più mi sembra una buona cosa, il dato di fatto è che in Asia il calcio italiano ha sempre avuto un ottimo appeal".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è appena uscito dall'Hotel e si è diretto in un negozio di telefonia, distante 200 metri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stanno facendo un po' di cinema, state tranquilli, il Milan è venduto ma devono far sembrare la decisione super sofferta.


A sto punto non escludo anche Lee, chi lo sa.


----------



## gabuz (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è appena uscito dall'Hotel e si è diretto in un negozio di telefonia, distante 200 metri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visto che non squilla cambia telefono?


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2015)

Va semplicemente a comprarsi un caricabatteria, starà perennemente al telefono


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo un po' di cinema, state tranquilli, il Milan è venduto ma devono far sembrare la decisione super sofferta.
> 
> 
> A sto punto non escludo anche Lee, chi lo sa.



pagherei per avere la tua tranquillità. 
io ho davvero paura che salti tutto. 

ma poi a che pro temporeggiare ?


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Maggio 2015)




----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo un po' di cinema, state tranquilli, il Milan è venduto ma devono far sembrare la decisione super sofferta.
> 
> 
> A sto punto non escludo anche Lee, chi lo sa.


mi auguro che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pagherei per avere la tua tranquillità.
> io ho davvero paura che salti tutto.
> 
> ma poi a che pro temporeggiare ?



La decisione deve sembrare la più difficile di sempre per Berlusconi, questione di immagine e di elezioni.


Privatamente invece il festino perchè ha venduto io penso l'abbia già fatto da mesi, poi magari sbaglio eh.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Mr Bee ha talmente tanti soldi che anziché comprare un carica batterie compra direttamente un telefono nuovo


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Bee è tornato in Hotel e non ha risposto alle domande dei giornalisti su un possibile incontro con Berlusconi ad Arcore*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore*



Aeroporto ? Finita


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore*



Mamma mia che cinema.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore*



Ora va a comprare la Juve


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore*



...si vedono in un parco?


----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2015)

peggio di una soap


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il van di Mr Bee è in moto e starebbe per partire. Ma la destinazione non sarebbe Arcore*


Non ditemi che è finita. L'incontro era per le 14 o sbaglio?


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Non ditemi che è finita. L'incontro era per le 14 o sbaglio?



L'incontro si diceva per le 12. Per le 14 l'ultimatum... la vedo male...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore*



Secondo me sta portando l'amica da Silvio  L'unica cosa che voleva il nano era una bella gnocca thailandese


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore*



Va beh, almeno ci ha provato. Amen.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore*




*Laudisa: La notte in disco, il blitz per il telefonino e ora la partenza per Arcore? Mr Bee va da Berlusconi per il verdetto sul Milan?*


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Maggio 2015)

Addio Mr Bee, x un momento ci hai fatto sognare


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore*



...come fanno a sapere dove sia diretto?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: La notte in disco, il blitz per il telefonino e ora la partenza per Arcore. Mr Bee va da Berlusconi per il verdetto sul Milan.*



Quindi va ad Arcore


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...come fanno a sapere dove sia diretto?



Domanda opposta, come fanno a sapere dove non è diretto?


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il dramma è che dopo questo ennesimo teatrino ridicolo, se qualche investitore in futuro vorrà provare la scalata, ci pensarà dieci volte prima di venire qua a farsi prendere in giro da quel cialtrone


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il dramma è che dopo questo ennesimo teatrino ridicolo, se qualche investitore in futuro vorrà provare la scalata, ci pensarà dieci volte prima di venire qua a farsi prendere in giro da quel cialtrone



Dopo questo teatro, nessuno ci acquisterà. Come ho già detto, ci prenderanno in tribunale.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Alciato ha detto che presumibilmente va verso Arcore.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è partito e ha lasciato l'Hotel. E' in compagnia di un consulente svizzero e di una amica, a bordo del solito van. Ma pare che non stiano andando ad Arcore*



Sulla Gazza dicono che stiano andando in centro a Milano... boh aspettiamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: La notte in disco, il blitz per il telefonino e ora la partenza per Arcore? Mr Bee va da Berlusconi per il verdetto sul Milan?*


.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazza dicono che stiano andando in centro a Milano... boh aspettiamo.



Vanno direttamente a Casa Milan ?


----------



## gabuz (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vanno direttamente a Casa Milan ?



Casa Milan non è in centro


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Alciato non ci sarà nessun incontro a pranzo tra Bee e Berlusconi. Infatti Bee pranzerà in un ristorante in centro. L'incontro potrebbe esserci nel pomeriggio oppure addirittura in serata. *


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato non ci sarà nessun incontro a pranzo tra Bee e Berlusconi. Infatti Bee pranzerà in un ristorante in centro. L'incontro potrebbe esserci nel pomeriggio oppure addirittura in serata. *



Si vabbè da ciao. Saltato tutto.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato non ci sarà nessun incontro a pranzo tra Bee e Berlusconi. Infatti Bee pranzerà in un ristorante in centro. L'incontro potrebbe esserci nel pomeriggio oppure addirittura in serata. *



Staccate la spina... non ne possiamo più. Cosa cambierà mai? ormai le carte in tavola sono quelle.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Maggio 2015)

Berlusca aspetta chiaramente i CINESI......temporeggia...temporeggia....arretra la difesa...ma prima o poi il GOALLLL lo prendi


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato non ci sarà nessun incontro a pranzo tra Bee e Berlusconi. Infatti Bee pranzerà in un ristorante in centro. L'incontro potrebbe esserci nel pomeriggio oppure addirittura in serata. *



Spero proprio che Mr Bee vada via cosi finisce sto teatrino ridicolo, ancora non hanno capito che siamo stanchi di tutto questo.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbè da ciao. Saltato tutto.



non è andato in aereoporto vedi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato non ci sarà nessun incontro a pranzo tra Bee e Berlusconi. Infatti Bee pranzerà in un ristorante in centro. L'incontro potrebbe esserci nel pomeriggio oppure addirittura in serata. *



*Gazzetta dello sport: Mr bee è andato in centro Milano per pranzare, non si sta recando ad Arcore.*


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: Mr bee è andato in centro Milano per pranzare, non si sta recando ad Arcore.*



Ma ha da poco fatto colazione


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Comunque tutte queste notizie ci fanno venire il sangue amaro.
Attendiamo


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma ha da poco fatto colazione



Giannino farebbe un casino di soldi con questo qui.


----------



## robs91 (1 Maggio 2015)

Comunque prendere "solo" il 51% lo trovo abbastanza ridicolo.Sarebbe meglio un 70-75%.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: Mr bee è andato in centro Milano per pranzare, non si sta recando ad Arcore.*



*Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

quando si parla delle differenze delle qualità umane di berlusconi rispetto ad altri presidenti, si intende anche questo: lo zero rispetto verso i tifosi, i teatrini , giocare con i sentimenti e la pazienza altrui per il proprio tornaconto. in momenti come questi, qualcuno pensa alle champions vinte? personalmente quel buco di 90 milioni da ripianare e l'assenza totale di campioni da vendere per rientrare mi lascia tranquillo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giannino farebbe un casino di soldi con questo qui.



Attenzione l antennista ha quote in Giannino ..  tutto torna ..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *



Maledetto Galliani.. che tu sia maledetto


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *



questa potrebbe essere una buona notizia, magari gli comunica che se ne può serenamente andare a


----------



## robs91 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *



è arrivato il vero padrone,che schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Maledetto Galliani Maledetto !!!


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2015)

Che bello non aver seguito più la vicenda dalle 19 di ieri e svegliarsi leggendo dell'ennesimo teatrino.
Io l'avevo sentita la puzza di fregatura a la Tevez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *



Sto leggendo che Galliani spera in Lee chissà cosa c'è sotto, ormai se fosse cosi decide tutto Galliani ma allora perchè Berlusconi non vende tutto a lui?.


----------



## Isao (1 Maggio 2015)

This is THE END. Ci rivediamo al momento del fallimento.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Ad Arcore è appena arrivato Galliani. Berlusconi accoglie nel conclave rossonero il suo a.d. storico. E mister Bee? *



*Gazzetta dello Sport: Dallo staff di Mr Bee non risulta fissato nessun incontro nel pomeriggio per Arcore.*


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

è una barzelletta essere ostaggi di quell'individuo


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo che Galliani spera in Lee chissà cosa c'è sotto, ormai se fosse cosi decide tutto Galliani ma allora perchè Berlusconi non vende tutto a lui?.



Io reputo IMPOSSIBILE che Galliani possa influenzare le scelte di Berlusconi, soprattutto perchè c'è la presenza troppo importante di Marina.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Dallo staff di Mr Bee non risulta nessun incontro previsto nel pomeriggio per Arcore.*



Ma vogliono dare sta risposta si o no?


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Io reputo IMPOSSIBILE che Galliani possa influenzare le scelte di Berlusconi, soprattutto perchè c'è la presenza troppo importante di Marina.



Ma infatti, qui c'è di mezzo il capitale economico dell'intera famiglia Berlusconi, qui ci sono di mezzo un botto di soldi. Oggettivamente Galliani sono piuttosto convinto conti veramente relativamente, per una volta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Dallo staff di Mr Bee non risulta fissato nessun incontro nel pomeriggio per Arcore.*



Magari fa pranzo e poi va via e a noi non resta che il solito teatrino, ci lamentiamo tanto di Mr Bee che non convince ecc ma pensate che ora abbiamo uno che è 1000 volte peggio.


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> è arrivato il vero padrone,che schifo.



Se c'è luibe non i dirigenti fininvest la vedo sempre piú grigia...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

A dire il vero,secondo Alciato è Barbara Berlusconi ad opporsi alla cessione.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vogliono dare sta risposta si o no?



A volte far attendere è una soluzione per far alzare l'offerta, per ridiscutere magari alcuni punti di non accordo o addirittura per attendere il rilancio di qualcun altro. Qui stiamo parlando di una trattativa onerosissima, i tempi sono ovviamente lunghi.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Dallo staff di Mr Bee non risulta fissato nessun incontro nel pomeriggio per Arcore.*



furbi. Lo vogliono far partire domani senza avere notizie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Io reputo IMPOSSIBILE che Galliani possa influenzare le scelte di Berlusconi, soprattutto perchè c'è la presenza troppo importante di Marina.



Speriamo, mi stanno vendendo troppo domande in testa, ma perchè Berlusca fa venire in Italia un presunto investitore se poi non è interessato a vendere boh, a meno che l'offerta di Mr Bee sia tutto un bluff magari è arrivato per offrire quella cifra poi al tavolo ha offerto meno non so boh, so solo che mi sto innervosendo perchè noi tifosi tutti quanti siamo stanchi di tutto questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Si continua qui

http://www.milanworld.net/bee-attesa-di-berlusconi-incontro-serata-vt27742.html


----------

